# saran wrap



## newbiesmoker (Oct 20, 2014)

Just wondering where I could get some extra wide saran wrap. It makes a lot easier for me to wrap butts or ribs. Thanks


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 20, 2014)

Not sure how wide you are looking for, but Sam's, Costco and BJ's here carry 18". Sometimes you can get 24" from them.


----------



## newbiesmoker (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## venture (Oct 20, 2014)

I like a different wrap?

Check out stretch-tite.  Available at Costco under the Kirkland co-branding name.

I find it much better. My rolls are 11 7/8 inches wide.

In the link below they show another product called freeze-tite which is 15 inches wide.  They claim it is twice as thick as stretch-tite.  I don't see the thickness listed for their products.

http://www.stretchtite.com/

I cannot vouch for freeze-tite, but I have used stretch-tite for years and I really like it. I will be looking for freeze-tite only because it is a little wider.  I do all my freezing now in vacu paks.  For many years, tho, I used stretch-tite and froze food in zip type plastic bags with good success. 

I am not in the habit of hawking a particular brand, and others on the forum will probably have other suggestions for you to consider?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm with Venture on the stretch tite. While it's not as wide as food service wrap, it's just as good in every other way. It's bugged me for years that restaurants have this awesome cling wrap but the commercial brands for the home kitchen are a complete joke. Another nice thing about the stretch tite is the rolls are huge and last a long time. The 2 pack lasts us a year or more. Plus the sliding cutter is really nice too. 
If you're dead set on the extra wide wrap, check out restaurant supply stores. The rolls are gigantic and will probably be expensive, but should last damn near forever.


----------



## newbiesmoker (Oct 21, 2014)

Venture said:


> I like a different wrap?
> 
> Check out stretch-tite.  Available at Costco under the Kirkland co-branding name.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the  link. I might have to try some stretch-tite


Mdboatbum said:


> I'm with Venture on the stretch tite. While it's not as wide as food service wrap, it's just as good in every other way. It's bugged me for years that restaurants have this awesome cling wrap but the commercial brands for the home kitchen are a complete joke. Another nice thing about the stretch tite is the rolls are huge and last a long time. The 2 pack lasts us a year or more. Plus the sliding cutter is really nice too.
> If you're dead set on the extra wide wrap, check out restaurant supply stores. The rolls are gigantic and will probably be expensive, but should last damn near forever.


I looked at GFS but didn't figured I needed a 10000ft roll. lol


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2014)

This is what I use, and I like it. I got mine from a resturant supply house in New Orleans.

https://catalog.twinportspaper.com/...tle=AEP-SealWrap-Foodservice-Film-24-x-2000-/

Same time I got

http://www.foodservicefiresale.com/Extra_Heavy_Duty_Aluminum_Foil_Roll_24x500_p/rey633.htm

This stuff out lasts the energizer bunny. I seriously can't tell you how long these two rolls have lasted. And that is some seriously thick tin foil. A smart man wears gloves....LOL

They get the Foamheart 5 gold star recommendation. *****


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 24, 2014)

Go to your local restaurant supply house; and they will advise you too!


----------



## wade (Oct 24, 2014)

I go straight to the catering suppliers here too. Most also sell online and are usually considerably less expensive than retail stores. The also stock the sizes that are useful for the catering industry and not just the convenience of the supermarket shelf.


----------



## newbiesmoker (Oct 24, 2014)

I ended up getting a 2000ft roll yesterday. I told my son he can have the rest of it in his inheritance. lol


----------

